# Motorized prewar Indian simplex? What is it??



## Balloonatic (Feb 6, 2021)

Saw this odd "Indian" at a friend's place recently. What is it? Looks a bit like a simplex, but not completely. Is it a prop maybe? Have a look at the photos and tell me your thoughts? The seat is obviously wrong, looks like a 60s spaceliner seat, but the rest...?

The plaque on the engine says Indian but hard to see in the photo. The springs over the truss rods are a riot too.


----------



## kunzog (Feb 6, 2021)

looks like someone put an Italian made Indian motorbike engine  and tank in a bicycle frame.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 16, 2021)

Somebody's hodge podge creation. There's No bottom bracket from what I see.


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2021)

Frankin bike


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 16, 2021)

catfish said:


> Frankin bike



Franken* bike like Frankenstein. Lol jus' giving you grief


----------

